# TRP CX9 Brake Squeal Fixed



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2013)

If anyone has these or gets these and they squeal I have finally fixed mine.

These brakes come with a road cartridge and are fitted with TRP blocks.

From the outset these screeched really badly.

Tried the pads flat/toe in/toe out to no avail.

Repeated process with Jagwire/Swisstop Black/Koostop Salmons and they still woke the dead.

LBS replaced pads with cheapo V cartridges and bingo no squeal.

Have now replaced cheapo V cartridges with Ashima 4 Function V cartridges and the bike (TCX1) is now a silent joy to ride.


----------



## Nigeyy (13 Mar 2013)

Another solution _might_ be to try brake boosters (old style accessories that were supposed to strengthen the fork or rear seat stay arch). I had v-brakes that squealed terribly and after cleaning rims, pads, trying different pads and shoes, etc got success with brake boosters. Course, they may not be the coolest things to look at and are a bit retro, but good quality boosters do actually firm up the braking area (can prevent frame flex) and as I said, have had success eliminating squeal. Since they are a bit old style, you can also pick them up cheaply too.

I think brake squeal is related to the harmonics of the brake/frame so anything you can do to change that harmonic may well work.


----------

